# Ryobi 12 in. Drill Press



## Eric_S

I'm still looking at buying a drill press soon, and have looked at this one but questioned it after seeing its lowest speed was 500-600rpm. That seems too fast for hardwoods?


----------



## denovich

I really like the variable speed model (that uses a lever to control the speed) which also includes a digital RPM indicator. I find it extremely convenient (drilling metal vs. wood, etc.) One caveat being the minimum speed is 600RPM which is often a bit too fast for metal. I believe it is a worthy upgrade (about $40 more than the regular 12" model.) I have heard that HomeDepot is discontinuing this model, and they might be found at a discount.

The stock chuck is merely OK. I did not have a problem with runout, but it's holding power was marginal. I replaced mine with a spare Jacobs SuperChuck (admittedly a chuck that is probably more expensive than the entire drill press) and the difference was night and day. Zero problems with keeping a tight grip on big forstner bits or the smallest of drill bits.

Quill travel is good for a small press (3") and in my example I found the quill to be solid even at full extension.

The depthstop implementation is poor, probably the most significant negative concerning the machine, but all in all, something that you can live with.

I also modified mine by splicing a footswitch into the wiring that goes to the motor. I started with a simple plug-in footswitch from HarborFreight, but using that way meant that the light, lasers, etc where only on when the footswitch was depressed. I simply cut the plug end off, and wired it in.


----------



## woodjunkie

Menards has a Masterforce 12inch DP for 179. Model 70130. It is a lever operated Variable Speed 530-3100 rpm with Digital Readout. 3 1/8 Quill Travel and a 5/8 in Jacobs chuck. Also has a work light. I have had mine for 2 years and it does everything I ask of it. The Depth stop uses Double knurled nuts to lock it in place. Excellent. Only con is the Laser is off but I don't use that anyway.


----------



## NewEnglandsWoodWorks

@ Eric

The drill press runs fine at the lowest speeds going through hardwoods. I use a large forsnter bit to make clocks out of purple heart and it did just fine.


----------



## patcollins

I have this same drill press, its great except for that depth stop. The depth stop is the most useless piece of crap ever, give me the cheezy allthread with the two nuts that most cheap presses have anyday.


----------



## NewEnglandsWoodWorks

I totally agree the depth stop can even slip when enough force is applied.


----------

